# cable vs dsl



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

...


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm not computer savvy but one question. Why'd you fix it if it wasn't broken?
Sounded like everthing was good to go. I have DSL and love it.
Perhaps your'e one of those always in the quest for something better/faster. Is it supposed to be faster? The cable company up here keeps trying to get us to switch.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I found comcast easy to install and have enjoyed great service. I will say that I'm hearing that it's A LOT more expensive than DSL - particularly if you're an AOL subscriber and get a AOL subscription discount in connection with your DSL service.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I only have 1 Linksys product, it was a wireless network adapter, it's a pain in the butt. All the others I have are cake to work with and/or trouble shoot. I had to take the linksys apart and sodder the signal wire, and it's new.

Bob


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

cdac said:


> just finished up a year with verizon dsl, had westell versalink modem/router and pretty much had awsome service, connection, speed, install was dirt simple and painless, and networking was problem free.
> 
> just dropped dsl and _upgraded_:thumbdown to comcast cable broadband service, picked up the self install kit from a circut city store which was offering the self install kit/motorola surfboard modem/linksys wireless g broadband router. I must have had to reset the modem and router at least a dozen times in the last 48 hours, setting up the network is a total *****, and the speed is laughable at best. Since I have comcast service, motorola modem, linksys router I am stuck in a 3 ring customer service circus, what am I doing wrong, am I missing something, I am about to go back to DSL???


Comcast cable is the same thing as DSL. 
Cable V DSL

*DSL is faster than dial-up Internet service but not change-your-life faster. In our informal tests, Web pages loaded about three to five times quicker with DSL than with dial-up--nice, but about the same boost we got from cable. The real difference comes when downloading multimegabyte files, which can show up on your computer in minutes rather than the hours required for dial-up, provided you're downloading with a high-speed connection from a high-speed connection.


*So which service is faster, cable modem or DSL? No single answer will suffice for everyone. Cable's theoretical bandwidth limits are higher (but you'll never reach them), and because it's not dependent on distance from a central office, it's more consistent from user to user--unless your next-door neighbor is Blackbeard the MP3 pirate. With DSL, you'll generally get higher speeds the closer you live to the phone company's central office:w00t: 

* I am tech savvy. If you just want to do your business with ease stay with what you know best already. :thumbup: 

If your online game player such as PS2 I would go with the broadband cable just because of the server speeds for them that's it. 

Linksy is good product. I wont post what I use for security reasons but it is comparible. 


You having to reset your router with the cable is this. Turn on your modem first then plug in your router,and then turn your o/s operating system on.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Chris, I have the same set-up that you do and everything works fine.

Check out your modem here http://192.168.100.1/signal.html 

If you are in a house with splitters for cable your Db. may be too high and you'll have to reconfig the wiring some. Splitters usually have one out that is 3 Db and the rest will be 7. I had to run a dedicated line by using a 2-way ahead of the big splitter for the TV's and coming off of the 3 Db side.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Chris, I have the same set-up that you do and everything works fine.
> 
> Check out your modem here http://192.168.100.1/signal.html
> 
> If you are in a house with splitters for cable your Db. may be too high and you'll have to reconfig the wiring some. Splitters usually have one out that is 3 Db and the rest will be 7. I had to run a dedicated line by using a 2-way ahead of the big splitter for the TV's and coming off of the 3 Db side.


You know how easy I can shut his computer down with that address. TOTAL D.O.S:w00t: 

Connections are important,but only over 50ft it gets back with splitters. I have direct line on mine and to my p.c even tho I have wireless also.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

????? My computer guy gave me that address, he didn't say anything about it being a black op site.


----------



## Mardi (Feb 7, 2006)

Good questio that was already posted is :Why did you switch?

I have cable connection at home and it serves its purpose only because I have (for a home netvork) "massive" network behind it (6 pc's)that requires all the bandwidth that I can get.

DSL on the other hand should be way more than enough for majority of home and small business users and it is CHEAPER.

I would suggest that you cancel your comcast account, and sign up with someone like yahoo DSL for about 20 bucks a month.

As far as your technical problems, if you have to stay with comcast, start troubleshooting by pligging in only their equipment and your main PC, and if you have a problem, call theit tech support to resolve it. Once done, plug in the next piece of equipment and work out the problem with their tech support. Etc.

Sory I can not give you more specific help, but that seems to me the best course of action.


----------



## G.P. (Nov 14, 2005)

I definitely agree setting up broadband internet is a pain. I did the opposite of you and switched from cable to dsl, for price, and hated it. For me the dsl was painfully slow to the point that I switched back to cable. I find that sometimes I lose service because of my router. If I disconnect it and plug it back in, it works. I sometimes have to do it 3 times in one hour, and other times I could go for months without the problem. I find the problem to occur more in hot weather than anyother time, but I dont know why.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Hmmm...
I have been a happy Comcast customer for years
The bandwidth in my area was pretty incredible (Connecticut Shore)
Beat the DSL there by a mile
The DSL at my place stunk
I did not have good luck with a D-link router
Switched to LynkSys and no worries

I had a motorola surfboard, three comps on the LynksysG wireless net, two phone lines on a motorola Voip voice terminal (a fax only line and business phone line), and TV over that cable with no problems
Customer service was top notch, but I rarely needed to call them


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

AdamMeider said:


> You know how easy I can shut his computer down with that address. TOTAL D.O.S:w00t:
> 
> Connections are important,but only over 50ft it gets back with splitters. I have direct line on mine and to my p.c even tho I have wireless also.


Umm, no you can't. That is simply the address to the modem on his network, or his router, and can only be accessed internally. My router is the same IP address. Anything in the 192.168.0.000 block is set aside for internal networking use only. You need his internet IP address before you'll be getting anywhere. 

As far as cable vs. dsl. Comcast offers 6Mb down, DSL only 3Mb down. I'd go with the cable if I were you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

cdac said:


> alot of my confusion has to do with going from msn browser to IE???


Right there is the problem, here is the answer:










:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Right there is the problem, here is the answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREE!


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

If any of you what to do a "MY INTERNET CONNECTION IS FASTER THAN YOURS" go to this site and report back your results. Then we will see.

http://www.dslreports.com/stest

Adelphia cable
download speed : 472 kbps or 59 KB/sec.
upload speed : 429 kbps or 53.6 KB/sec.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Adelphia, soon to be ComCast @ 6:48 PM. 

1012.2 Kbps - You 1012.2 kbps 

Courtesy of CNet.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

You
View attachment 1295
ed ME:notworthy


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


> Right there is the problem, here is the answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto!
2006-02-07 19:00:57 EST: 1401 / 327
Your download speed : 1401 kbps or 175.1 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 327 kbps or 40.8 KB/sec.
*
But more to your question:*
I self installed Comcast, without any problem, in about 3 hours. I self-installed Linksys wireless hardware throughout the house (5 machines) in about the same time. Wireless internet access has been virtually trouble free. What I had to pay someone to do was get the machines networked enough to share printers. After $300 worth of tech time it's still not flawless. I have to disable a machine's NIS to print to a shared printer.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Adelphia, soon to be ComCast @ 6:48 PM.
> 
> 1012.2 Kbps - You 1012.2 kbps
> 
> Courtesy of CNet.


2006-02-07 21:41:31 EST: 1205 / 356
Your download speed : 1257 kbps or 159.7 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 456 kbps or 54.5 KB/sec.


----------

